# To all the Mamas!!



## IanT (May 11, 2008)

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!!!!!

Hope you all have a great day, enjoy it to the fullest! Mamas are the most important part of the human community and hence we would be NOWHERE without you!! 


So enjoy this special day and do something you enjoy, something for yourself that requires no work on your part..go get a massage, your hair done, nails...whatever lol


ENJOY YOURSELF!! and have a HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!!!!


Ian


----------



## pepperi27 (May 11, 2008)

TY Ian! And happy mothers day to everyone else!


----------



## IanT (May 11, 2008)

you are quite welcome


----------



## Laurie (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Ian, my kids are preparing a picnic lunch for me right now.  There going to take me down to the river.  It's not that warm but that's okay.

Hope you all have a great Sunday.  Laurie


----------



## IanT (May 11, 2008)

That sounds wonderful!  Spending time as a family is so important, and its great that they show their appreciation for you !!

Enjoy your day down by the river!!

Ian


----------



## Tabitha (May 11, 2008)

My family & my inlaws went out to farmer's market in Dallas & had a big Mexican breakfast. We are at my MIL house now & plan a trip to the bookstore for later today.


----------



## Lane (May 11, 2008)

Why thank ya! And Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms out there!

My kids are planning a "Paint Day" for me and we are going to finger paint huge sections of Freezer paper and hang them up in my room..."Cause Mommy's room needs wall paper" So says my three yr old...

 

It's toooo hot and crowded to go outside today!


----------



## gallerygirl (May 11, 2008)

Thank you Ian!  We went to my mothers today, had a nice cookout under a tornado warning.....nothing stops my family from eating    We had a wonderful time tho.  Hope all you are having a wonderful Mother's Day!!!! k


----------



## Missjulesdid (May 11, 2008)

Sounds like you all are having a wonderful mother's day. Whitney took me to my favorite resurant called the blue moon diner. It's one of those old time diners that looks like a train car and it has a curved roof  and Patsy Cline and Elvis on the tableside jukebox..... The waitresses sing along, not because they are forced to, but because they're having fun. Bacon, eggs, hasbrowns and rye toast- 3.99 and no reservations required. Then we went to see that movie with patrick dempsey. And the weather is  beautiful with no tornado warnings or anything so I guess that's good. Now I'm headed outside with a book and a blanket to curl up on the lawnchair to read.. (tranlate: read for 10 minutes and fall asleep)


----------



## IanT (May 11, 2008)

Tab- mmmmm mexican food...your makin me hungry!! I could spend all day in the bookstore 

Lane- your welcome! awww thats so cute!! your kids are very thoughtful!! its always great to do arts and crafts together~!  I used to make wreaths with my mom and all sorts of other arts and crafts ...fun stuff 

gallery- lol yeahh you sound like me ... Nothing keeps me from good food lol...tornado...hurricane (provided I dont eat everything the first day like back in 04-05 with all those hurricanes...and have to live off of chunky soup for a week...YUCK!! lol)

Jules-I LOVE those type of places, Theres this place in port Jeff, Long island that was a old boxcar i forgot the name of the restaurant but it was a nice little wine-n-dine type bistro place soo cool to eat in a train car like that ....Im right behind ya on the lawnchair idea..lol

ever read clive cussler??

good stuff!


----------



## Martin (May 11, 2008)

Ian I am with you on that. I'm in south fl and had to go 22 days with no power. Go thing me and DH retired from the service and knew how to ruff it. I did get a kick out of the kids (16 and 18 at the time) freaking out. Just pretend we are camping. Since I knew how to make wonders out of spam   I was the hit in the community. We ended up having one big cooking area where every one brought their stuff since most of them had no clue. They thought power was coming back on in a few minutes. But it work out in the end. Still can't get the kids to go camping  

Sonja


----------



## IanT (May 11, 2008)

lol I love when crazy stuff like that happens, then I can go into survival mode and its so fun to see what you can come up with like that


----------



## Missjulesdid (May 11, 2008)

I'm the queen of the campfire, but I've never put it to such good use as sonja!.. I make blueberry muffins in a campfire.. (cut an orange in half and use the peel as the muffin cup then fill and wrap in foil, it's the best) and I love to make foil dinners. This summer I'm hoping to finally master the dutch oven! We'll see... And yes Sonja i agree with you about the spam, Spam is a true wonderfood. I always keep plenty in my food storage.


----------



## IanT (May 12, 2008)

lol I cant eat spam...I dont know what it is...just cant lol...campfire muffins! now that is a new one! Ive GOT to try that next time the power goes out!!

Im one of those get me a few sticks and leaves and Ill cook a 3 course meal types lol...if it came to it, Id fish, or build a bow/arrow and eat a rabbit or something ...make fire with a stick or metal/glass i find...i love survival stuff....

I always wanted to be dropped in the middle of nowhere with like a knife and some string or something...like stuff youd have to really work with to survive and then them be like...you have to survive for 1 month on your own and we will come pick you up/you need to find your way back to civilization ...


----------



## Mandarin (May 12, 2008)

I had such a nice day.  My three little ones gave me beautiful flowering plants and made me all kinds of crafty cards.  Then we went out to church and out for brunch. My husband bought me flowers and left me alone for HOURS to just do what I wanted. I took a nice LONG nap. Then the whole family cooked me dinner.


----------

